
Ask HN: What are your tricks for fighting malware? - aerovistae
For the first time in maybe 10 years I got a bad download yesterday that just about destroyed one of my Windows computers-- registry edits have stopped me accessing the internet from it (proxy settings overridden and greyed out in internet settings) and background scripts I can&#x27;t find are continually downloading and running adware at such a pace that the computer is too exhausted for me to even open the control panel before the screen fills with other windows.<p>As a software engineer, this was frustrating. What have you done when things like this happened to you, besides reformat?
======
benologist
Removing malware has always been hard, it's always persevere or reformat. I
always favored reformatting since historically that came with some performance
perks too but sometimes I used to get lucky and there would be a program that
cleaned it up by Symantec.

These days I use Ghostery + uBlock Origin to shut down two popular vectors for
malware to reach you. It pays to be diligent about what/where you download
stuff too. I also leave on OS X's security setting that prevents unsigned apps
from running until you've clicked around a bit.

